# Scarecrow game



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I like the audio from that game. Maybe I need to copy it.


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

I couldn't quite reach your score  

The game can also be found on http://www.theskeletonshop.com/

The music is from a excellent band called Johnny Hollow found at http://www.johnnyhollow.com/ (it's a really well done flash site too) - Click on "jukebox" and you can listen to the band's music. This was my music of choice to get me into the Halloween spirit this past Halloween.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You all mentioned music playing. When I click on it, and go there I don't here any music playing. What's up with that? All I can hear are the sound effects of the game itself.


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

I just tried the game from the link below and it launched the music in a separate pop-up window.
http://www.theskeletonshop.com/index2.html


Here's a direct link to Skeleton Radio, the music that is supposed to play. http://www.theskeletonshop.com/radio/index.html

hope this helps


----------

